# Zymol solaris



## VALE TUDO (Aug 5, 2009)

does anyone here have any photos of a vehicle with solaris on it with a price tag of $50,000 im dying to see what it looks like on a car. or at the very least has anyone here tryed it or seen a car that had it in person? thanks


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Has come up a few time and no pics were ever posted. Dont think there are any pics of it being used or after results of this wax.


----------



## VALE TUDO (Aug 5, 2009)

agpatel said:


> Has come up a few time and no pics were ever posted. Dont think there are any pics of it being used or after results of this wax.


i believe you this is my 3rd forum asking this same ? but it doesnt hurt to try :thumb:


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

VALE TUDO said:


> i believe you this is my 3rd forum asking this same ? but it doesnt hurt to try :thumb:


haha, nope does not hurt to ask...I would love to see some better pics of the pot though haha...oh well...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

It honestly would not suprise me one bit if you had a car with one half covered in solaris and the other half with colly 476 that it would be impossible to tell the difference.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Eddy said:


> It honestly would not suprise me one bit if you had a car with one half covered in solaris and the other half with colly 476 that it would be impossible to tell the difference.


I always sided with the sceptics on this issue until I tried Zymol. (ha ha just read that back, sounds like a sound bite from a toothpaste/washing powder advert). Anyway, back in the days when you could get Zymol samplers dirt cheap - (£50 or less off ebay for destiny, atlantique etc) I took the plunge out of curiosity and bought, Destiny, Ital, Atlantique, Concourse (plus a cuouple of others I can't even remember). I was certain nothing could beat my Pinnacle Souveran paste wax. Of all of those waxes the only one that truly beat my go-to wax was Destiny. And boy does that wax make a difference - a BIG noticeable difference. The others were hard to tell apart to be honest and I will put vintage in that category too.

I would love to see for myself whether Solaris will make a big difference but the sceptic in me says there will be little or NO difference. I have been surprised before so maybe, just maybe it does.

At the end of the day Solaris is a fabulous marketing and PR ploy worthy of great praise for that reason alone. They should give their marketing people a HUGE bonus this Xmas lol.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

it was only $30k when it first came out (a bargain), but now it's $50k? This doesn't make any sence...maybe SV will make a wax that will retail $100k a pot??? I just don't get it...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Beeste said:


> Of all of those waxes the only one that truly beat my go-to wax was Destiny. And boy does that wax make a difference - a BIG noticeable difference.


Really? so a 50/50 on a car with say 476 and the other with destiny and you think you would see a noticeable difference? thats interesting as I have fallen into the "its all just marketing and fancy packaging" camp although I am saving for a tub of zymol and some BOS just to see what the fuss is about. I do like to try loads of different wax's as I'm sure most of us do.

But anyway back on point, do you have any pics of this wax side by side with anything?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone truly believe a pot has ever been sold?
In my opinion its simply a numbers game , not a feasable product.
myself and a friend mucked about with an instrument last year call it a glossometer for all intenses and x wax costing thousands and x wax costing hundreds has zero difference in gloss on the same wing.
I could bring out a wax tomorrow called vxrmarcs sproutbunker and label it for £100,000 a tub , if i markerted it it would then be the dearest wax in the world but it is simply that the dearest wax in the world , something is only worth a value if it sells and makes a profit.
I would love to see solaris on a car but it would mean nothing to me unless i prepared the car and i waxed it , then i could truly state what the value is worth over the product , photos mean nothing.

its like this pc below , i dont think i could get a better pic for depth and clarity with a wax , i could say it has multi thousand wax on it and most would go wow i can see that it looks great but cost of wax = £20.










personally im a big fan of zymol waxes , i love the packaging and i like the range but i think this is simply a marketing tool , id love to see an owners car.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Any chance of a group buy on your sproutbunker, Marc?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Every one who knows any thing about detailing know a wax will not add much looks wise, (your certainly not going to see a difference in pics on a forum) when it comes to looks and depth it all comes from prep, machine polishing down to crystal clarity is what will give you the ultimate look, the wax will simply protect the finish created and make for easy maintenance, yes it will add a little something extra but its minimal compared to what polishing will add.

I have a lot of Zymol waxes, and like mark i take it for what it is, a nice pot a nice smell and useability, some of the range is quite durable tho for wax.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im just waiting for the john innes no.1 compost to arrive


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In the same spirit as Marc's bonnet pic on post #9, I _could_ say this one of mine, that most will have seen before, has got some 'mega bucks' wax on it. Has it? No...it's got NO wax on it, this is just post machine polishing and with Black Hole Glaze on. Would it look any different/better with a wax costing thousands? Who knows, but I'd suggest not.










And I'm also a big fan of Zymol waxes, even though my experience of them is limited to the ones at the lower end of the range.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Viper said:


> In the same spirit as Marc's bonnet pic on post #9, I _could_ say this one of mine, that most will have seen before, has got some 'mega bucks' wax on it. Has it? No...it's got NO wax on it, this is just post machine polishing and with Black Hole Glaze on. Would it look any different/better with a wax costing thousands? Who knows, but I'd suggest not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho looks like a mirror! what a reflection!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho looks like a mirror! what a reflection!


Thanks, mate :thumb: (_total_ garage queen though  Wouldn't look like that if I'd got to use it )


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

looks absolutely awesome :doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

That is fantastic...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

does it not get used at all then viper?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> does it not get used at all then viper?


Not now no - it 'retired' from shows a couple of years back and I've been (and still am), de-modifying it somewhat. All info is in my 'Garage' link and on the Vertar website (see Car of the Month for November). Planning on doing some shows again with it next summer though, all being well.

Anyway, this isn't about my car, it's about Zymol Solaris, but I just saw Marc's excellent reflection pic and what he'd said, so it prompted me to dig this one out and make a very similar comment about it being all in the prep :thumb:

Back on topic, chaps


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

oo ok thanks looking at the pics now, but yea on topic... i'd like to see at least one picture of it applied to a car, or someone actually say they have used it, and how easy it was to work with etc.

note to self: if i ever become a millionaire buy solaris and do a review on DW


----------



## VALE TUDO (Aug 5, 2009)

ant_s said:


> oo ok thanks looking at the pics now, but yea on topic... i'd like to see at least one picture of it applied to a car, or someone actually say they have used it, and how easy it was to work with etc.
> 
> note to self: if i ever become a millionaire buy solaris and do a review on DW


sorry dude you can win the lotto and still not buy it all 25 units are sold out


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

VALE TUDO said:


> sorry dude you can win the lotto and still not buy it all 25 units are sold out


Why am i struggling to believe this?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well to the best of my knowledge nobody on DW has it, so that's pretty much the whole of the UK's detailing community and some of Europe discounted. So I guess we look to the largest detailing site over the pond then and see if it's ever been used and reviewed over there?

I'd find it hard to believe that an owner of this wouldn't have made it known either on here or our equivalent site in the states surely?

I'll have to speak with Becky @ Zymol and see if she knows where all the 25 went? (Not that she'd divulge that info of course, but I can ask )


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive just sold all 50 tubs of my sproutbunker now at £100,000 each , if these 25 had all been sold i think someone would have retired now.
Bet you dont get an answer or all sold non uk.
come on do we really believe that 25 tubs of wax at this cost have been sold?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

why do you not think they would say where they have been sold it wont matter if they say in england or elsewhere in the world would it?


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Bet Jay Leno has a pot


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I asked the question and she said they cant even say if any where sold in the UK, id call BS on all 25 sold, and if they where i doubt many if any at full price tag. 

IMO it was a marketing tool and you only have to look around to see how much coverage they got from packaging it up and sticking a crazy price tag on it, if it was it worked, and well. 

Iv heard plenty of "rumors" about this product, i dont read much in to them but i do know the price a registered detailer got offered it for and it was not that price tag. i finds it hard to believe 25 individuals brought it, and if a professional company did, they would be making a noise about it cos it would be a great marketing tool for people to have a 40K wax used on there car if they use you well these an advantage and something to put your name to if you could.....

If its sold out its sold out, but i think if it had sold even a hand full, a car or two would have surfaced on the net sporting it by now.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

james b said:


> I asked the question and she said they cant even say if any where sold in the UK, id call BS on all 25 sold, and if they where i doubt many of any at full price tag.
> 
> IMO it was a marketing tool and you only have to look around to see how much coverage they got from packaging it up and sticking a crazy price tag on it, if it was it worked, and well.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point , if you speak to any marketing company the way to get a high profile or be known/seen is to either do something away from the norm or stick an exagerated price on it because then its like big news.

ive just extensively searched the net and have not found a single post/link to a car or owner of this wax and i dont think i will.
lets be honest the only person who would own this wax would be a company or wealthy individual that understands what it does and they would want to broadcast the fact they have it or have used it.
Sorry i dont believe this at all , show me one single post on the web and ill change my mind.
Maybe we should start a competition and throw a prize in for the first person who can find a link to a car or owner of solaris , ill chuck in a pot of wax.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im up for that Mark and il join you and throw a pot of wax in also.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well im hoping he,s in kent as id love to try it , be interesting to see what its like with application/removal etc. Are any Zymol pro detailers using it over royale? What about Matt?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Last time i talked to Matt (a few weeks back) he never mentioned it and im sure if he had it he would have said.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

here you go lads,just waiting for a final buff :devil: :devil: allegedly!

pic removed coz I'm a bad lad!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Well im hoping he,s in kent as id love to try it , be interesting to see what its like with application/removal etc. Are any Zymol pro detailers using it over royale? What about Matt?


i remember a post on here by somone claiming his boss had just purchased a pot. will try and find it.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I for one don't believe they have sold out. I just think Zymol got embarrassed by the fact that no one was buying it.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone here saying they got Solaris with their Veyron, tho no pics or links

http://www.ffcobra.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-151647.html


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ I call BS till i see some proper pics, and them with it using it


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

My thoughts exactly james!!!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been months trying to find not a solaris owner, just a single picture of some car with the wax applied to see the finish without success.

I agree with the comments, maybe pure marketing tricks.

subscribed to the thread, if someone can find just a photo thats great ! very curious to see solaris finish ( if exits ... )


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ben_W said:


> Someone here saying they got Solaris with their Veyron, tho no pics or links
> 
> http://www.ffcobra.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-151647.html


Well my good friend in sweden who is a dab hand at gaining information via various sources has just located the loaction of this poster and gained access to his postings across the net and as far as im aware he owns a f150

http://f150online.com/forums/members/21864-gearhead_1.html

I think he,s having a joke personally.

Good old Lavasoft technicians


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I reckon they are just going to melt it down and sell it as something else...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

see id buy that , best zymol wax ive ever bought , i love concours , infact i loved the whole zymol experience when i forst started buying it , the briefcase , the t shirt the banner on my garage wall lol.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, you spent 365 pound a Zymol T-Shirt???

I wanted to get a Zymol T-Shirt but I just can't justify spending more the 50 notes on something like that... 

Next year though I am going to try and just move my entire line over to Zymol, including replacing my 2 Zaino buckets for Zymol ones.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

how much? God i think Diane or someone sent me 2 from the states a couple years ago. Is that how much they are?


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> see id buy that , best zymol wax ive ever bought , i love concours , infact i loved the whole zymol experience when i forst started buying it , the briefcase , the t shirt the banner on my garage wall lol.


vxrmarc could you say where you got the zymol banner ? ( if possible ). any possibility to buy online ?

pd. concours is my best zymol wax too, really devoted to this wax.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

luis_rivero said:


> vxrmarc could you say where you got the zymol banner ? ( if possible ). any possibility to buy online ?
> 
> pd. concours is my best zymol wax too, really devoted to this wax.


I took it down ages ago to be honest , i have only one pic of it now anyway in my mates zetetc fiesta bonnet..and this was funnily enough concours , great wax!!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

got reflection ? :doublesho

wow ! what a picture ! :argie:

thanks for response


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Luis im not sure if you can buy them to be honest , maybe ask zymol.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> how much? God i think Diane or someone sent me 2 from the states a couple years ago. Is that how much they are?


Here's a linky to the T-Shirt on the UK Zymol site.

Unless you have different T-shirts that they don't list anymore???


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

martyp said:


> Here's a linky to the T-Shirt on the UK Zymol site.
> 
> Unless you have different T-shirts that they don't list anymore???


A silk T-shirt thats Dry clean only!!!! YOu'd have to be mad to buy that!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I may know of someone who bought one.

When I bought my Audi Coupe the guy I bought it from said one of his US colleagues wife had bought him a tub for their wedding anniversary (back when it was 30K).

Now I don't really believe that even though the guy worked for IBM (though the other site near Winchester, not the Skate one Neil_S worked at, so I couldn't get him to find out) so could've have been on a good wage going by his very nice house.



rmorgan84 said:


> I for one don't believe they have sold out. I just think Zymol got embarrassed by the fact that no one was buying it.


Wheres the head nod smilies


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

martyp said:


> Here's a linky to the T-Shirt on the UK Zymol site.
> 
> Unless you have different T-shirts that they don't list anymore???


:doublesho £365.00 :doublesho :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

VIPER said:


> In the same spirit as Marc's bonnet pic on post #9, I _could_ say this one of mine, that most will have seen before, has got some 'mega bucks' wax on it. Has it? No...it's got NO wax on it, this is just post machine polishing and with Black Hole Glaze on. Would it look any different/better with a wax costing thousands? Who knows, but I'd suggest not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome...:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Does anyone truly believe a pot has ever been sold?
> In my opinion its simply a numbers game , not a feasable product.
> myself and a friend mucked about with an instrument last year call it a glossometer for all intenses and x wax costing thousands and x wax costing hundreds has zero difference in gloss on the same wing.
> I could bring out a wax tomorrow called vxrmarcs sproutbunker and label it for £100,000 a tub , if i markerted it it would then be the dearest wax in the world but it is simply that the dearest wax in the world , something is only worth a value if it sells and makes a profit.
> ...


Totally agree Marc, marketing all the way.....
I personally like the gold mix spoon


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hate to say this but those tubs have a shocking resemblance to this: -










:lol: hunt the zymol solaris owners down. :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great thread here, a big learning curve for me, thanks.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Crazy thread as always on DW.

I don't think it was ever really for sale, just a fun PR thing and tbf what's wrong with that?

Personally if I was a mult millionaire, I wouldn't hesitate to buy something that looks like Solaris. I don't really care about looks from a wax, they all have their plus points but it's only one of the many departments that they are marked on.

Like I said I don't think Solaris ever really exsited, if it did omeone somewhere in the detailing industry would have seen it, used it or heard about it from a fellow detailer.

A detailing myth but a fun one.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive always said this was false...
its always "my uncles, mates, cousins, dogs, best friends, owners got a pot of solaris so it is real"

lets face it... its a MILLION quid worth of wax, at retail price... and the market for such an expensive wax is limited to... people into 'detailing' and millionaires..
both of which like to brag about what they have got..

yet no one has shown a pot of solaris anywhere??.... definitely fake.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Surprised theres never been fakes on eBay for £40,000!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Why would anyone who has the money to buy this wax post on a detailing forum? 
Let's be honest, they wouldn't give a **** what anybody else thought, let alone had time to post on a detailing forum. 

Why is it so hard to believe that they sold 25 of these waxes? Very cheap compared to the crap loads of £1m+ cars getting around now days... 

Zymol cater for the wealthy. They have created this niche market, and I have no doubt this would have been snapped up straight away.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

But a detailer somewhere imo would have heard about it. Don't forget these people with that money will kost likely have someone cleaning their cars for them.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Any detailers here from Monaco?


----------

